# PICS: talanas debut gig @ fusion '09 (roter, peavey rig etc)



## halsinden (Sep 9, 2009)

*WARNING:* 
there will be a ton of these as we had the benefit of a considerable number of (actually very good) photographers snapping away throughout. i'll post as per the photographer.

on saturday september 5th, talanas played their first ever show at fusion '09 at the elgiva theatre, chesham. we were on the bill as main support on the main stage. it was also, to the day (dated from the first ever talanas writing session in a studio), the birthday of the band since interlock's split a year ago.

for the first gig of a band that is yet to release the EP we've been recording & preparing for months now, we had a great turnout. i was very, very pleased.

i'll post details of the rigs & kit used shortly after these first shots. a video report will also follow soon for this. for now, here are chris silk's shots:




























































































H


----------



## TimSE (Sep 9, 2009)

ruddy bloody good


----------



## halsinden (Sep 9, 2009)

this was my first pro show as a singer / guitarist, combined role.

and not the pics from laura spires who works professionally as broken logic photography, she was the event's official photographer:


































































H

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

and the shots from kimmy meilan luc:











H

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

then we have the stunning shots from james corrin, who works professionally as captured light:

(some less serious moments during the soundcheck...)











then the gig proper:













































_(above being joe's full, four kick drum custom mapex kit in all its glory)_

H

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

some shots from adrian wills:
























































H


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

Some damn good shots!


----------



## halsinden (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you, dude. we've yet to get some shots through from rob gillespie, a pro artistic photographer who shot beth numerous times, including this one (one of my favourites) -






H


----------



## Apophis (Sep 9, 2009)

awesome pics 

post MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2009)

Some beautiful shots man, glad it went well! Wish I'd been there 


:sadpanda:


----------



## halsinden (Sep 11, 2009)

more, this time from jane hollingsworth:






























































































































H

and by sarah turner:


























H


----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome, looks like just incredible show


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't say this often, but epic win


----------



## SamSam (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool pics, glad things are going well for you


----------

